# Como conectar un motor de 12V DC con un transistor?



## Electronicko (Sep 17, 2006)

Hola, tengo el siguiente problema tengo una fuente de 12 V DC con la que alimento un CI 7805 para mantener 5V fijos en la salida, con esos 5V alimento un 555 en configuración astable, el que me entrega pulsos de 5 V de amplitud, con los que puedo saturar un transistor NPN, para que este pueda conectar un motor de 12 V DC. (tal como se puede ver en la figura adjunta)

El problema es que cuando el transistor se satura no logra dar paso a los 12V para que el motor pueda funcionar.  Realicé varias pruebas con diferentes transistores NPN y diferentes HFE pero con todos ellos el resultado fue el mismo solo pasan 5V DC y no los 12 que necesito para activar el motor.

Lo anterior lo comprobé, porque las mediciones que hice con un voltímetro fueron tomadas con el motor desconectado, para ver cuanto voltaje estaba entregando el transistor en el emisor.

También polaricé la base del transistor con varios valores de resistencias usando unas mas bajas incluso 100 ohms, pero al parecer el problema no está ahí.


Se me exigió no utilizar Relees ante lo cual si alguien conoce algun transistor de potencia o logra visualizar el error de mi circuito de antemano muchas gracias.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## juanemiliob (Sep 18, 2006)

yo hize un circuito parecido... lo que tenes que hacer es comandar un rele con un transistor (bc548), conectando el rele al colector del transistor con una resistencia. en anti paralelo para evitar la fuerza contraelectromotriz producida por el movimiento del motor,(ley de lens). despues conectas los 12 volt a el rele y ahi el motor. si tienes alguna duda.. me avsas y te subo el circuito.saludos.. por las dudas mi mail esMejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 18, 2006)

no puede usar reles, cuanta I consume el motor????? seria un dato importante para ver que tipo de transistor poner,ademas prueba a poner el motor en la patilla de colector, aver cual es el resultado, y unes emisor a negativo 12v, en fin prueba las variables, intentalo y nos cuentas

un saludo


----------



## Electronicko (Sep 19, 2006)

juanemiliob dijo:
			
		

> yo hize un circuito parecido... lo que tenes que hacer es comandar un rele con un transistor (bc548), conectando el rele al colector del transistor con una resistencia. en anti paralelo para evitar la fuerza contraelectromotriz producida por el movimiento del motor,(ley de lens). despues conectas los 12 volt a el rele y ahi el motor. si tienes alguna duda.. me avsas y te subo el circuito.saludos.. por las dudas mi mail es



Gracias, pero se me exigió que no utilizara relees, sino ya lo tendría resuleto, en todo caso no entendi bien lo de la " resistencia. en anti paralelo para evitar la fuerza contraelectromotriz producida por movimiento del motor,(ley de lens). " asi es que te enviaré un mail para ilustrarme en ese punto.




			
				Guille DJ dijo:
			
		

> no puede usar reles, cuanta I consume el motor????? seria un dato importante para ver que tipo de transistor poner,ademas prueba a poner el motor en la patilla de colector, aver cual es el resultado, y unes emisor a negativo 12v, en fin prueba las variables, intentalo y nos cuentas
> 
> un saludo




El motor consume del orden de 60 mA, y ya intenté conectar el motor en el colector, pero no importa la configuración ya que siempre solo pasan 5 V en vez de los 12 que se supone que deberían pasar.


Gracias estamos en contacto


----------



## gu1llermo (Sep 20, 2006)

Echale un vistazo a esta página, quizás te sirva:
http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/Electronica_Basica.htm


----------



## Electronicko (Sep 21, 2006)

Okis gracias, la revisaré, mas tarde comento.

Saludos.!!!!


----------



## Electron666 (Sep 27, 2006)

Yo intentaria con 2 transistores en Darlington.

Tambien puedes intentar montar un tiristor.

Ya me contoras. Un saludo


----------



## Electronicko (Oct 15, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, ahora logré solucionar el problema, a continuación posteo e esquemático, por si a alguien le sirve.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## ELECTRONICA (Oct 15, 2006)

Lo unico que debias hacer es llevar el emisor del transistor a tierra y el motor entre el positivo (12v) y el colector. De esta forma cuando el transistor se satura se coloca una tierra virtual en el colector y el motor podra funcionar...


----------



## Electronicko (Oct 16, 2006)

ELECTRONICA dijo:
			
		

> Lo unico que debias hacer es llevar el emisor del transistor a tierra y el motor entre el positivo (12v) y el colector. De esta forma cuando el transistor se satura se coloca una tierra virtual en el colector y el motor podra funcionar...



No electronica si ya lo probé asi, pero no me funciona, quizás si me envias un esquemático logre captar alguna idea tuya que pudiera estar mal interpretando en tu explicación.  Pero hasta ahora la única forma que he logrado hacer funcionar el motor es como se muestra en el siguiente circuito, el cual ya comprobé en forma experimental.


http://imageshack.us


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 16, 2006)

lo ideal es un mosfet tipo irf740


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 22, 2006)

Con MOSFET, lo estoy discutiendo por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/contacto-triac-3791/#post17128. El título nada que ver, porque no lo inicié, así que si les gusta traigo la discusión para acá.

@tiopepe123: Me gustaría saber cual fué tu criterio de selección para el IRF740 en esta aplicación particular. Cuando se trata de motores no tengo un criterio bien definido y por lo tanto no se cúal elegir.


----------



## Electronicko (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola, acabo de probar el IRF 740, me funcionó de maravillas, aunque la solución que encontré no estaba para nada mal, en realidad era esto lo que andaba buscando.  Una forma de disparar u motor de 12 volt con un 555 que solo se alimenta a 5V. y con la condición de no usar un relee.


----------



## Dinl (Abr 20, 2008)

oye una pregunta, que transistores utilizaste?, es que estoy intentando montar algo parecido pero no me resulta.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 20, 2008)

Psss, si tu nivel es medio para arriba pasa por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## sharkey (Dic 17, 2009)

¿Has probado a poner el motor conectado de los 12V al colector?


----------



## unleased! (Dic 17, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> lo ideal es un mosfet tipo irf740


 Un mosfet de 400V y 10A para un motor de 12V 60mA??????? haaaaaa, vale vale....

Es como usar un camión de 15.000Kg para transportar un bidón de pintura de 25Kg.

Yo lo haría con un bd135, un diodo, el motor en colector y un simple calculo de la resistencia de base para que sature.


----------



## guimart (Dic 22, 2009)

Aunque la pregunta es muy vieja, para redondear las respuestas anteriores les comento que el circuito que originalmente estabas utilizando es un "Seguidor Emisor" y esto quiere decir que el emisor "sigue" el voltaje de la base (menos .7V) por lo tanto nunca tendrias 12 volt a la salida del Emisor, lo correcto es Emisor a tierra y el motor entre colector y 12V la R de1K esta bien auque esta puede ser aumentada para disminuir la energia disipada en la union base emisor


----------



## loren (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola, como te dicen los compañeros, el motor lo deberías colocar en el colector, ya que si lo pones en el emisor, nunca te va a dar más de la tensión que con la polarizas la base, ya que esa configuración tiene una ganancia de corriente muy grande, pero una ganancia de tensión inferior a la unidad. También habría que ver con que estás midiendo la tensión de salida del transistor, ya que si estás utilizando un 555 en modo astable, el polímetro te dará una tensión media del ciclo de trabajo, para saber si te está dando picos de 12 voltios tendrías que utilizar un osciloscopio.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## sharkey (Dic 28, 2009)

¿Te ha funcionado? Es que me interesa saberlo, porque tengo que hacer un proyecto muy parecido al tuyo y me interesaba saberlo.
Saludos


----------



## damianf (Dic 28, 2009)

el transistor no está saturado , está en modo activo , la  Vce es de 5 volt cuando tiene que ser de o.2 v aproximadamente.
pone 10k de Rbase , emisor a masa , colector motor 12voltproba con un 2n2222 

no con un BC548 , porque en el momento de arranque la corriente es muy elevada , segundo , pone un diodo en paralelo al motor , con el Cátodo a +12v y el ánodo al colector

espero que te sirva , saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 24, 2010)

HOLA DAMIANF segui los consejos que diste pero el 555 (haciendo PWM) regula como mucho 0.2 volt y el motorcito casi que ni se da cuenta que vario el potenciometro,,, estará fallando la tecnica PWM o tendrá que ver con la coneccion del motor ??? saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2010)

¿Miraste la fecha del último mensaje, Ilcapo?

Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 24, 2010)

jejeje tendria que hacer un post nuevo ?? perdon es que hace poco que ando por este foro !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2010)

No necesariamente, pero no personalices la consulta o es my probable que no te contesten 

Posteá el esquema que hayas usado (o aclará la URL dónde esta) y ahí se podrá saber qué es lo que está pasando (y si hay fotos, mejor).

Saludos


----------



## damianf (Dic 24, 2010)

ilcapo, no entiendo como es eso de que regula como maximo a 0.2 v
especificame por favor, la frecuenicia, duty, transistor y los datos del motor y el circuito que armaste 
gracias


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 25, 2010)

ok gracias CACHO lo voy a tener en cuenta para la proxima

DAMIANF y el resto :  les paso el circuito que estaba probando es de PABLIN:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm

pero ahora que lo veo bien,, el pin 5 el cual tengo entendido se usa para la tecnica PWM no está siendo utilizado,, me parece que este circuito lo unico que hace es variar la frecuencia de los pulsos,, será asi como digo o me equivoco ?? saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pwm-motor-cc-12v-cto-pablin-14927/#post93108

Ahí tenés el mismo aparatito discutido y analizado. Alrededor del post#90 o poco después se habla de cómo trabaja y modula los pulsos.

Saludos


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 25, 2010)

Hola CACHO gracias por la respuesta, mirá al final lo hice de otra forma porque segun lei en el post que me pasaste no llegaron a determinar si el circuito de pablin cambiaba la frecuencia o no, de la forma que te paso ahora no varia la frecuencia, pero tengo un problema:

el circuito que usé es el que sale en la hoja de datos del 555 pagina 7 figura 14:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/23384/STMICROELECTRONICS/NE555.html 

pero para variar el ancho del pulso reemplacé el capacitor de 0.01 micro por un potenciometro de 50K 

Despues a la pata 3 del 555 conecto una Resistencia de 150 Ohm y va a la base de un transistor BC337
el Emisor a tierra y en el colector un motor DC de 12V (((con un diodo en paralelo de proteccion, pero si saco el diodo no funciona y no se porque !))) ,, ,
bueno y aca tengo el problema porque con el potenciometro la tension en el motor me va desde 0V a 4V ,,, entonces el motorcito anda lento  .... como hago para que llegue a los 12 volt ??? 

no se si será algo basico mi pregunta pero bue,,, recien estoy empezando con la electronica, saludos y gracias CACHO !


----------



## zaiz (Dic 25, 2010)

Qué pregunta más rara...



ilcapo dijo:


> el circuito que usé es el que sale en la hoja de datos del 555 pagina 7 figura 14:
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/23384/STMICROELECTRONICS/NE555.html



Primero, la figura 14 de ese link es una gráfica, no un circuito.

Y por otro lado:



ilcapo dijo:


> pero para variar el ancho del pulso reemplacé el capacitor de 0.01 micro por un potenciometro de 50K



??? Eso no va a funcionar así.

En fin...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola CACHO gracias por la respuesta, mirá al final lo hice de otra forma porque segun lei en el post que me pasaste no llegaron a determinar si el circuito de pablin cambiaba la frecuencia o no...


Releélo, que están publicados ahí los datos que necesitás (y sí dicen cómo trabaja, y bien en detalle).


ilcapo dijo:


> el circuito que usé es el que sale en la hoja de datos del 555 pagina 7 figura 14...


¿No es la 16?
Para ese necesitás una señal externa para modular el ancho del pulso o no hacemos nada. No funciona con ningún elemento pasivo conectado ahí.


ilcapo dijo:


> Despues a la pata 3...


¿Esquema de lo que hiciste, por favor?
En el aire es difícil de entender lo que querés decir.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Ay cahso, no se cual es la parte más dificile del moderador si los desparrama arena, o casos como este que lugoe de semans de debate no quedo muy clara la cosa y eso que hay posteado un circuito muy ingenioso, que no trabaja de la forma a la que estamos acostumbrado peo utiliza las particularidades del 555 y su estructura interna....

Por un lado me pregunto, si neceisto variar la velocidad y un circuito X lo hace, cual es problema si varia la frecuencia o no si el fin es variar la velocidad y lo hace.....


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 26, 2010)

Hola amigos bueno en cuanto tenga un tiempito les paso el circuito en Proteus asi ven como hice la tecnica PWM,, a lo mejor conmigo aprenden un poco de electronica 

en cuanto a la duda de zais..como el circuito de Pablin te varia la frecuencia, si esta sube mucho (de acuerdo a las R_C colocadas en el circuito) los carbones del motorcito comienzan a "silvar" como si fuera una radio galena. 

PD: todos tenemos un punto devil a lo mejor el suyo es el 555 

chiste chiste !!  saludos !


----------



## damianf (Dic 26, 2010)

ese circuito es para variar la frecuencia, para variar el duty tenés que independizar los caminos de carga y de descarga del capacitor


----------



## zaiz (Dic 28, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> en cuanto a la duda de zais..como el circuito de Pablin te varia la frecuencia, si esta sube mucho (de acuerdo a las R_C colocadas en el circuito) los carbones del motorcito comienzan a "silvar" como si fuera una radio galena.
> 
> PD: todos tenemos un punto devil a lo mejor el suyo es el 555
> 
> chiste chiste !!  saludos !



Dudas? no... La que puse no es sobre el circuito, sino sobre lo que dijiste:* Si de verdad piensas* que sustituyendo *un capacitor por un potenciómetro* en ese circuito variarías el ancho del pulso.



ilcapo dijo:


> pero para variar el ancho del pulso reemplacé el capacitor de 0.01 micro por un potenciometro de 50K



No puedo creer que aún sigas pensando eso, pero en fin.

...Aunque para todos sería más ilustrativo si subes el diagrama y específicamente dices de qué componentes estás comentando.

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

Hola incredulo Zais!  me habia olvidado de este post perdon,,, hoy  en lo posible les paso el circuito simulado asi ven como lo arme finalmente y  que funciona como dije antes  , saludos ! 

PD: nunca usaron el pin 5 del 555 para hacer nada antes ? a lo mejor tiene otras funciones! , yo le encontre de casualidad que podia hacer el PWM con menos componentes que el circuito de pablin ((porque el de pablin no me funcionaba, porque soy malo para la electronica, casi nunca algo me funciona de una jejeje))


----------



## unmonje (Dic 29, 2010)

Electronicko dijo:


> Hola, tengo el siguiente problema tengo una fuente de 12 V DC con la que alimento un CI 7805 para mantener 5V fijos en la salida, con esos 5V alimento un 555 en configuración astable, el que me entrega pulsos de 5 V de amplitud, con los que puedo saturar un transistor NPN, para que este pueda conectar un motor de 12 V DC. (tal como se puede ver en la figura adjunta)
> 
> El problema es que cuando el transistor se satura no logra dar paso a los 12V para que el motor pueda funcionar.  Realicé varias pruebas con diferentes transistores NPN y diferentes HFE pero con todos ellos el resultado fue el mismo solo pasan 5V DC y no los 12 que necesito para activar el motor.
> 
> ...





Tu problema es clarisimo  !!!!!   Tienes un errror de concepto...
(en criollo quiere decir que hay cosas que no sabes de la teoria)

Para que tu circuito funcione....lleva la tensiòn del 555 a 12 volt y va a funcionar barbaro sin tocar nada mas...!!!!

Como este foro sirve para que la gente aprenda,debo decirte cual es tu error teorico.
Tu transistor esta conectado como seguidor por emisor, es decir, como amplificador de CORRIENTE, no de TENSION y eso es BASICO.
Por eso , como la señal que le inyectas es de 5 v ,por lo tanto ,el transistor de salida llevara la TENSION a 5v porque no DEBE amplificar TENSION , pero SI con mucha corriente.

SAludos...la solucion mas arriba tambien funciona pero hay que agregar otro transistor y cambiar el que ya tienes puesto.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 29, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola incredulo Zais!  me habia olvidado de este post perdon,,, hoy  en lo posible les paso el circuito simulado asi ven como lo arme finalmente y  que funciona como dije antes  , saludos !
> 
> PD: nunca usaron el pin 5 del 555 para hacer nada antes ? a lo mejor tiene otras funciones! , yo le encontre de casualidad que podia hacer el PWM con menos componentes que el circuito de pablin ((porque el de pablin no me funcionaba, porque soy malo para la electronica, casi nunca algo me funciona de una jejeje))



Ah ya sé a qué te refieres. ¿Ves que si lo hubieras expuesto con un diagrama se entendería a la primera?
Sí, ese condensador se pone ahí para compensación.
Y efectivamente si lo cambias por un potenciómetro puedes variar la frecuencia.

O también si le aplicas un voltaje externo, ya sea variable o fijo, depende el caso.

Esa entrada 5 es para eso, para variar el tiempo de descarga por medio de voltaje.

Yo creí que te referías al condensador de la pata 6.

Pero esa función de la pata 5 existe desde tiempos inmemoriales.

Aclarado el punto, ilcapo 

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 29, 2010)

Bueno Zais si lo averiguas despues no vale, es como rendir un examen llendo a tu casa y despues volves a la escuela para completarlo 

igualmente les paso el circuito, está echo en Multisim 10

Bueno ahora podemos ir a la duda que tenia sobre la coneccion del motor?? 

Manteniendo el circuito tal cual se los pasé, conecto a la salida del 555  ((pin 3, en el diagrama que les paso a la salida esta conectado el osciloscopio)) la base de un transistor BJT ((con una resitencia en serie para limitar la corriente)) 

El emisor a tierra y el colector al motor y el motor a Vcc

El tema o mejor dicho mi duda es :como levantarle la potencia al motorcito porque anda muy lento ( el motor que le conecté es de 24V) y otra duda que tengo es: el motor funciona solamente colocando un diodo en paralelo al motor, este diodo teoricamente sirve para proteger al transistor, pero,.,,, porque no anda el motor si lo saco ??? tendria que funcionar! aunque se pueda quemar el transistor ! 
saludos!!


----------



## zaiz (Dic 30, 2010)

ilcapo dijo:


> Bueno Zais si lo averiguas despues no vale, es como rendir un examen llendo a tu casa y despues volves a la escuela para completarlo



No es que lo haya averiguado, es que no ilustraste adecuadamente el circuito y no sabía que hablabas de un condensador que es sólo para estabilizar.

Saludos.


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 30, 2010)

zaiz dijo:


> No es que lo haya averiguado, es que no ilustraste adecuadamente el circuito y no sabía que hablabas de un condensador que es sólo para estabilizar.



Sí como no, guiño guiño


----------



## damianf (Dic 30, 2010)

icapo, el motor lo tenes que conectar entre el colector y Vcc con el diodo en "antiparalelo".para que la Ic no te involucre en la malla de entrada del transistor y pueda saturar.
 Conectado al emisor, el transistor NO SATURA.

saludos-damian-


----------



## ilcapo (Dic 31, 2010)

OK gracias por la respuesta!,,, ahora,, para levantarle la velocidad como puedo hacer ??? le puse unas paletas para usarlo como ventilador pero no tira nada !


----------

